# problem with starting



## purduetuner149 (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey I have a 2000 altima and am having a problem with it starting. When i go to start it when it is cold outside, it is acting like the battery is dead. When i try to jump the battery it still has the same problem. I had the battery tested and it tested like new with a full charge and its a duralast with 620 CCA. This problem also resets the main computer where it resets the alarm system and the stereo settings. If anyone has had this problem and what you did about it I would really appreciate some advice.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

-does the starter sound rough? like a grinding noise. 
-Is the starter even operating?
-is there power inside the vehicle?
-do all the instruments light up when they should and turn off when they should?
-when you turn the key "ON"(engine not running) can you hear the fuel pump?


I think the first thing you should do besides checking the battery connections, is a voltage drop test.


----------



## purduetuner149 (Dec 2, 2005)

Ah i figured it out this morning. It was the positive power cable off the battery. Somehow it became frayed and just wasnt connecting enough to get power to the car. Thanks for the ideas though.


----------

